# An Easter week in Picardy/ Somme



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

An Easter week in Picardy/ Somme

Photos are here:
http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/DABurleigh/Easter2010Share#

Maundy Thursday
Beat the SeaFrance strike (knew nothing about it in advance) and nipped over to le Touquet. This aire was deserted/shut:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=419
but the main one at the sailing centre had plenty of space:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=418
9 euros but Le Touquet is a pleasant spot. There are some very nice properties and interesting buildings. Alison liked the clothes shops; whether the clothes or simply because they were expensive who knows? We enjoyed a long bike ride, though there was a steady strong breeze.

Good Friday
I'd like to report that at 4am we were disturbed by a noisy late arrival in the form of MHF's Sundial (Jean & Terry, van on left of first pic) but with the fresh air and coming down after a hectic work period (and naturally nothing at all to do with the wine....) we didn't hear a thing  I enjoyed a brief chat with them as we left, but they seemed to have their French break heads screwed on all-right - "left straight from work, over here in France now and nothing else matters." That's the spirit!  We hope you had a good Easter.

Nipped a little inland, to, counter-intuitively, Montreuil-sur-Mer. Well it was once, long ago, and an important sea-port it was too, but the river and estuary gradually silted up and is now 9 miles from the sea. We stayed at the only site in the town for 2 nights:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3359
Pitch 5 with plenty of space, hardstanding plus grass, elec and fresh water tap, overlooking the river. And we wielded the Bromptons again for a bike ride, though caught an isolated heavy shower.

Easter Saturday
We enjoyed the town's Saturday market as a break from the delightful circular walk of the town's ramparts with distant views. Then down to practical matters, with the Bank holiday weekend, we stocked up at LeClerc, just under a mile north of the campsite on the D939.

Easter Sunday
We went on a leisurely drive up the Somme river, following our noses to Albert, then back to Amiens to stay at:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4443
which is given a 4 star rating, but is really a municipal site with EU funds ploughed into a modern new building. Still, it's a good site for visiting the cathedral etc of the regional capital, with regular buses from the campsite into the city. There is a pleasant sports centre/parkground opposite and a river and canal, the latter being handy to bike into town. There is an aire outside the site, but that's not cheap - all prices and campsite layout are in the photos.

Easter Monday/Tuesday
We wanted to get back onto the coast so went to the recently enlarged aire at Saint-Valery sur Somme for 2 nights:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=683
You need 7 euros in coins. This is a delightful town, and since we have been back at work we have both longed wistfully for repeat doses of the 48 hours we had there, especially the 9 mile or so bike ride to Le Crotoy followed by lunch, the steam train ride back, and dinner overlooking the estuary.

Wednesday
A leisurely morning before driving back to Calais, stocking up with wine, beer and diesel at Auchan, followed by lengthy queuing for passport control and an unhappy SeaFrance ferry back to Blighty. Home at 8pm, unload the van, then to bed to face work in the morning.

But France had done us proud again. Quick, convenient, no traffic, and a great week's break taking only 3 days' annual leave.

Dave


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Morning Dave,
Second picture,third van down on the right.I'll forgive you for not coming to say hello...........................this time.
Small world,ain't it :wink: 

Gary


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ha! Well we cycled to and from Le Touquet on our bikes past that spot on the Maundy Thursday afternoon. I didn't consciously look at the vans but would have thought I would have spotted your rear end, as it were 

You needn't take it personally, Sundial was opposite us with an MHF pennant in their windscreen (as have we) and I only noticed because of Jean's frantic waving! 

Dave


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Excellent pics Dave,

Brings back good memories, surely the Aire at Le Touqua was full :? and how was the saturday Market?

The area around Le crotoy and St valery is great and shows you dont have to travel far to enjoy yourselfs, BUT whatch out for all the Belgiums   8O 

see you at Peterborough, must go still kitting out the new camper :wink:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Good photos Dave, looks like you had good weather.
Is the Aire at the Equestian centre, Le Touquet closed?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Rita - well we slowed but didn't stop. There wasn't a single van there, I couldn't see any sign, it was physically possible to park there, but only because one half of a height barrier was unlocked and open. The other aire we stayed on wasn't full Maundy Thursday or Good Friday when we left, but there was only a space or two left.

Russell - By the Saturday we were at Montreuil-sur mer, so did the market there, which was the standard fare of food and clothes, though over a decent area. Know what you mean about watch out for the Belgians, if only because on our run back to Calais, as we pottered through the classic French town (dip into the valley, straight road, buildings either side) a Belgian car facing the same direction as us leapt out of a line of parked cars on our left and shot into the side of us. I took evasive action up onto the pavement, but Alison confirmed what I thought that we had been hit. However, a close inspection showed nothing, so I can only think it was a kiss, his bumper to our side moulding. Just as well because despite my holiday French being OK-ish, he talked as if he was from another planet. I seem to be getting a dab hand at such evasive manoeuvres lately - the last was avoiding a Land Rover doing a U right in front of me, from stationary parked.

Looking forward to catching up on your biking episode at Peterborough.

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for the excellent write up and photos  .Trouble is,it is making me want to do it,you don't work for the French tourist board do you ?


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Easter Break*

Good to see you DABurleigh!!! Thanks for the photograph! We also managed a chat with Sersol before we went on our way  . We decided to get to Honfleur and have a couple of good nights rest. We had a wonderful Saturday strolling round the market, checking out the old tractors that paraded through the streets and observing the French enjoying their Easter weekend. We popped back up to Quend Plage - highly recommended and for large machines too - there were two American vans on site when we arrived. You even get a sea view thrown in. Back up to Le Touquet for our last night as usual then to St Martin Bolougne for shopping enroute for the Ferry.

By the way the Equestrian aire was only closed for an event over that weekend. When we returned in the week it was open again and in fact we used the borne!! There was even water available for free as they had not taken out the stand pipes from the horse show.

We adore France - you are welcomed everywhere and even offered cups of wine if you are so inclined!!!!!!!!!!!!

Talking of photographs - we have even managed (just) to get into one in the Practical Motorhome this month - we had been staying at Woodland Springs at the same time as the test motorhome!

Sundial


----------

